# Where can I get Amano Shrimp?



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

At Florida Driftwood. I have never had any experience with amano shrimp so I can't answer any of your questions. 

Florida Driftwood however has a good reputation and i have sucessfully ordered plants from the before. They are $2.95 at Florida Driftwood.


----------



## lanstar (Nov 29, 2002)

Amanos are $2.00 each at:

http://www.aquariumfish.net

They have a live delivery guarantee and a flat $22.75 overnight shipping fee (1 fish or 100 fish). I bought some Amanos from them right before Christmas. All seem to be in good condition (when I can find them!). They love to hide in the thickly planted areas of the tank. 

I am just getting over a hair algae problem caused mostly by my inexperience and by some filter carbon that said it was phosphate free when it wasn't. I got the Amanos to help clean up my mess.  

In any event, when I can FIND the little SOB's, they are always munching away on algae threads. The amount of hair algae in my tank has gone down tremendously. How much of that is due to getting the excess phosphate out of the water and how much is due to the shrimp, I can't honestly say.

Happy New Year!

Tim


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I have a 40 gal planted tank that had some very well established algae and when I put 8 amano shrimp in they took care of the problem in no time at all!!! 

I recommend them in any planted tank. The berst thing to do is to get them in befor you have the algae problems.

You can get them at:

http://www.azgardens.com


----------

